# 1911 Fired Under Water



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

*This is cool on so many levels. *


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

It took me a minute to realize that is the blast under water. At first I thought it was being shot into a plastic bag. Pretty cool picture. I wonder how far the bullet traveled.... O*D*W


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks neat...


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

edit


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

My bride would not be happy if I started shooting my guns in the pool! That's funny!


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

What's the story with this.


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

I wonder if a Hollowpoint would start to expand before leaving the barrel? That has to be FMJ.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Very good question ? smithnsig , Ive seen the U-Tube flicks of most of the hand guns tried. Glock was best... BUT they never mentioned what type ammo was used in there home experiments... Hummm. ole carver


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Whats really cool is you can see the rifling from the bullet.


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

That is one of the better pics I've seen. Very neat.


----------



## jmsiv (Oct 13, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Whats really cool is you can see the rifling from the bullet.


I had to go back and look. Too cool!


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

That's in a pool. Wonder if it hit wall?


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Hummm now they will be turning the pumps on to get a jet stream going to see the effects on the bullet in wind conditions HuH? That is a defined vortex coming out of the barrel, Looks to be a lefty hand twist Huh? I looked at some of the U-Tube underwater test like this an I saw that in there test Makarov is a NO NO it seperates slide from frame in his hand,, MMmm.. An Yes one shows a shallow pool with a target, Some of the rds came out the other side, I kept asking myself does this fella live near me??? An what or who was in the direction of the oposite side of his test??? ole carver


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Pool*

What is length of barrel before backpresure builds up?and causes damage maxfold


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's the link to the story:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/02/firing-guns-under-water-andrew-tuohy-video_n_1929909.html

It's not a 1911, but a Glock 22. There's a slo-mo video to go with it, the bullet is seen falling about 4-5 feet in front of the gun. There's also some pretty good info on how a gun can fire underwater.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Pretty cool pic.



Trble Make-rr said:


> That's in a pool. Wonder if it hit wall?


No. The bullet only goes about 3 or 4 feet before falling to the bottom.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Randy M said:


> Here's the link to the story:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/02/firing-guns-under-water-andrew-tuohy-video_n_1929909.html


I can see it now, the next fashion craze: tactical flower earrings! Every lady is gonna want 'em!!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Randy M said:


> Here's the link to the story:
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/02/firing-guns-under-water-andrew-tuohy-video_n_1929909.html
> 
> It's not a 1911, but a Glock 22. There's a slo-mo video to go with it, the bullet is seen falling about 4-5 feet in front of the gun. There's also some pretty good info on how a gun can fire underwater.


Your link is a Glock , but the original pic from the poster is not a Glock.


----------

